

Ask HN: What tools & technologies you learnt recently are worth it? - mcxx

I'm particularly interested in upcoming, not yet widespread stuff, but feel free to submit anything you think is cool and others should know about. Please provide a simple description along with the name.
======
spooneybarger
Seaside running on Gemstone's OODB/Smalltalk VM combo >
<http://seaside.gemstone.com/>

The combination of Seaside w/ a scalable object database completely changed my
view on how web development can be done.

